# La Grande Bellezza su Canale 5 Martedì 4 Marzo 2014 ore 21



## admin (3 Marzo 2014)

In occasione dell'Oscar ricevuto poche ore fa ( Oscar 2014: tutti i vincitori ) Canale 5 manderà in onda, in anteprima assoluta ed in esclusiva sulla tv generalista, La Grande Bellezza di Paolo Sorrentino Martedì 4 Marzo 2014 in prima serata. Alle ore 21.

A seguire, in seconda serata, verrà trasmesso "This Must Be The Place" dello stesso Sorrentino.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Marzo 2014)

Farà tanti ascolti secondo me.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Marzo 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Farà tanti ascolti secondo me.



Anche secondo me. D'altro canto è raro vedere su Mediaset di questi tempi un film uscito comunque recentemente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Marzo 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Farà tanti ascolti secondo me.


Sarebbe sorprendente il contrario.


mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me. D'altro canto è raro vedere su Mediaset di questi tempi un film uscito comunque recentemente.


E' un film targato Mediaset quindi quest'ultima non ha dovuto acquistarne i diritti e dunque ha avuto la piena libertà di decidere quando farlo trasmettere


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe sorprendente il contrario.
> *
> E' un film Mediaset non ha dovuto acquistarne i diritti e dunque ha avuto la piena libertà di decidere quando farlo trasmettere*



Urca me l'ero persa questa. Allora avranno esultato da matti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Urca me l'ero persa questa. Allora avranno esultato da matti.


Guarda caso hanno deciso di trasmetterlo in tempi di oscar (il film doveva ancora vincere) ed ora che li ha vinti gli ascolti si triplicheranno.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Guarda caso hanno deciso di trasmetterlo in tempi di oscar (il film doveva ancora vincere) ed ora che li ha vinti gli ascolti si triplicheranno.



Ad ogni modo hanno fatto un bel colpo, bisogna ammetterlo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Marzo 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo hanno fatto un bel colpo, bisogna ammetterlo.


Si, però è facile fare colpi in casa. Comunque io lo vedrò, spero veramente che sia tutto sto gran film di cui tutti parlano.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Marzo 2014)

L'ho visto qualche tempo fa e mi ha ammosciato terribilmente le gonadi.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si, però è facile fare colpi in casa. Comunque io lo vedrò, spero veramente che sia tutto sto gran film di cui tutti parlano.



Ha alcuni aspetti notevoli (fotografia), forse carente nell'intreccio. Però se n'è parlato fin troppo, fai bene a vederlo anche solo per vedere se merita.


----------



## Frikez (4 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto qualche tempo fa e mi ha ammosciato terribilmente le gonadi.



A più o meno il 60% della popolazione italiana


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A più o meno il 60% della popolazione italiana



Anche a te?


----------



## Frikez (4 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Anche a te?



Avoja, una noia mortale. A tanti non è piaciuto e onestamente non capisco questo continuo accostamento alla Dolce Vita di Fellini.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2014)

Un film bellissimo, appena finito di vedere. Certo non è accessibile a tutti perchè la prima parte ha una narrazione molto lenta, ma è un capolavoro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Un film bellissimo, appena finito di vedere. Certo *non è accessibile a tutti* perchè la prima parte ha una narrazione molto lenta, ma è un capolavoro.


Meglio spremere le meningi prima di dare giudizi affrettati e superficiali.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

E' vero, non è un film per tutti. Ma non in senso dispregiativo, ci mancherebbe.

Chi è abituato a guardare film con una trama abbastanza lineare difficilmente capirà La Grande Bellezza. Ed infatti in tantissimi hanno cambiato canale o si sono addormentati davanti alla tv.

Se conosci e sei abituato (pro e contro) al surrealismo di Lynch allora è probabile che riesca a capire anche La Grande Bellezza.


----------



## Canonista (5 Marzo 2014)

Capolavoro? O M G.


----------



## Frikez (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' vero, non è un film per tutti. Ma non in senso dispregiativo, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Chi è abituato a guardare film con una trama abbastanza lineare difficilmente capirà La Grande Bellezza. Ed infatti in tantissimi hanno cambiato canale o si sono addormentati davanti alla tv.
> 
> Se conosci e sei abituato (pro e contro) al surrealismo di Lynch allora è probabile che riesca a capire anche La Grande Bellezza.



Mulholland drive >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> La Grande Bellezza


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

Film pretenzioso, noioso all'inverosimile (ci ho messo 3 giorni per vedermelo tutto) e con dialoghi imbarazzanti (stasera mi faccio un brodino e una scopata...ma non sono in contraddizione?...no caro Jep sono entrambi due cose calde ). Ottimo invece dal punto di vista della fotografia, ma vi faccio una domanda: se io faccio una foto a una bella fiha (Roma) e il risultato è buono, è merito del fotografo o del soggetto?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Capolavoro??? Film di una noia mortale e c'entra un corno con la Dolce Vita di Fellini (come qualcuno ha scritto). Comunque non capisco perchè chi non apprezzi il film, debba essere screditato. Davvero non comprendo la cosa.....


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' vero, non è un film per tutti. Ma non in senso dispregiativo, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Chi è abituato a guardare film con una trama abbastanza lineare difficilmente capirà La Grande Bellezza. Ed infatti in tantissimi hanno cambiato canale o si sono addormentati davanti alla tv.
> 
> Se conosci e sei abituato (pro e contro) al surrealismo di Lynch allora è probabile che riesca a capire anche La Grande Bellezza.


Ecco, quello che intendevo io. Ma non ne faccio mica una colpa al regista. Ognuno ha un suo stile ed è giusto che sia così.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Marzo 2014)

Ma gia il regista che dice che maradona è fonte di ispirazione, per me non merita di essere guardato anche solo per questo.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Marzo 2014)

Visto ieri sera, ho retto fino alla fine del primo tempo poi ho inevitabilmente dovuto avviare il dvd recorder e andare a letto. Questa mattina mi sono concesso la licenza di rinunciare ad un'ora di studio per vedere la fine. Che dire, non sono un critico cinematografico quindi non mi addentro in considerazioni troppo tecniche ma a livello personale credo di avere il diritto di affermare che non mi è piaciuto per niente. Probabilmente questa delusione è dovuta in parte al fatto che questo genere è uno di quelli che mi piace meno in assoluto (quindi parto sempre un po' prevenuto) e in parte alla (ora posso dirlo) esagerata pubblicità che da quasi un anno gli viene fatta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Marzo 2014)

Conclusione : " La grande bellezza " è un film di m , lentissimo e noioso.. in più Sorrentino con un Inglese ridicolo ringrazia Maradona in diretta mondiale .... clichè per clichè da Italiano doveva ringraziare sua mamma e tirare fuori il mandolino...


----------



## andre (5 Marzo 2014)

I miei si sono addormentati 
Comunque film sopravvalutato per me, mi è piaciuto di più "Il Divo" di Sorrentino, per dire.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> da Italiano doveva ringraziare sua mamma e tirare fuori il mandolino...



Se era onesto doveva ringraziare Mediaset e Fiat che hanno "spinto" il film in tutti i modi


----------



## Morghot (5 Marzo 2014)

Madonna ma potrà dire quello che gli pare o no lol? Poteva ringraziare anche paperino per quel che importa.

Comunque ancora non l'ho visto ma ormai son curioso e lo farò al più presto, temo mi farà ca*are ma la speranza è l'ultima a morire.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Marzo 2014)

Film bellissimo, quasi poetico.
Ero partito con molti pregiudizi, ma lo considero quasi un capolavoro (dico quasi perché secondo me la parte iniziale sarebbe dovuta durare un po' meno).
Ho apprezzato tantissimo la scena della demolizione della radical chic che predica il marxismo, ma soprattutto il monologo finale è fantastico:

_Finisce sempre così, con la morte, prima però c’è stata la vita, nascosta sotto i bla bla bla bla. È tutto sedimentato sotto il chiacchiericcio e il rumore, il silenzio e il sentimento, l’emozione e la paura, gli sparuti incostanti sprazzi di bellezza e poi lo squallore disgraziato e l’uomo miserabile. Tutto sepolto nella coperta dell’imbarazzo dello stare al mondo, bla bla bla bla. Altrove c’è l’altrove, io non mi occupo dell’altrove, dunque che questo romanzo abbia inizio. In fondo è solo un trucco, si è solo un trucco._

E' un film che apprezzi o trovi inutile/noioso. Non può piacere a tutti come è giusto che sia, ma è un film che divide. Se è riuscito in questo intento significa che è un gran film IMHO.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Film bellissimo, quasi poetico.
> Ero partito con molti pregiudizi, ma lo considero quasi un capolavoro (dico quasi perché secondo me la parte iniziale sarebbe dovuta durare un po' meno).
> Ho apprezzato tantissimo la scena della demolizione della radical chic che predica il marxismo, ma soprattutto il monologo finale è fantastico:
> 
> ...


Concordo. L'unica cosa che non capisco è perchè venga paragonato a "La Dolce Vita" che in comune ha solo Roma.


----------



## Canonista (5 Marzo 2014)

Da anni le giurie cinematografiche distruggono film con troppe "zone morte", in questo film è più il tempo dedicato alle canzoni e ai balli (canzoni lasciate andare per intero o quasi!!!) del tempo dedicato ai dialoghi e battute. 

Mi ha ricordato il film "Napoleon Dynamite", che odio e mi sogno ancora la notte dal 2005! 


Per la fotografia invece, io non ho trovato particolari diversità tra questo e l'ultimo film di Zalone per dire, forse il viraggio più bello è quello della scena finale.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Marzo 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Conclusione : " La grande bellezza " è un film di m , lentissimo e noioso.. in più Sorrentino con un Inglese ridicolo ringrazia Maradona in diretta mondiale .... clichè per clichè da Italiano doveva ringraziare sua mamma e tirare fuori il mandolino...



Ci ha fatto fare una figura di mercoledi mondiale con quell'inglese. Cristo sai che vai agli oscar, preparati, paga un istruttore, fai qualcosa. Invece no. E poi ringrazia pure maradona: il massimo (del minimo). Boicottare la grande bellezza.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ci ha fatto fare una figura di mercoledi mondiale con quell'inglese. Cristo sai che vai agli oscar, preparati, paga un istruttore, fai qualcosa. Invece no. E poi ringrazia pure maradona: il massimo (del minimo). Boicottare la grande bellezza.



Dopo l'indimenticabile performance di Berlusconi davanti a Bush, non credo possano scandalizzarsi più di tanto.


----------



## Sherlocked (5 Marzo 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Dopo l'indimenticabile performance di Berlusconi davanti a Bush, non credo possano scandalizzarsi più di tanto.



Almeno il Silvio Nazionale è simpatico


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Marzo 2014)

Il sorrentino di le conseguenze dell'amore, L'Amico di Famiglia e Il Divo è un gran regista, tra i migliori in Italia. Dopo Il Divo si è infilato in una spirale di imborghesimento e pretenziosità, che mi fa risultare gli ultimi due film, compreso La grande bellezza, completamenti indigesti. Film appena passabile, per me. Gli perdono di aver citato Maradona alla cerimonia solo perché in contemporanea ha menzionasto pure i Talking Heads.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Marzo 2014)

Certo che per tirare così tanto sterco a un film come La Grande Bellezza, bisogna essere dei geni. Vi meritate 100 cinepanettoni di Neri Parenti, proiettati uno dietro l'altro in ginocchio sui ceci e con le palpebre sempre aperte modello cura Ludovico. 
Non è un film per tutti, ma non è che se non riuscite a capirlo allora significa che fa schifo, semplicemente non riuscite a capirlo e basta.


----------



## Pivellino (5 Marzo 2014)

Non capisco perché in tutte le cose bisogna sempre creare due partiti opposti che si combattono, tifosi per e tifosi contro.
Sensibilità, opinioni, idee, ma dobbiamo per forza essere orientati tutti da una parte sola?


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo. L'unica cosa che non capisco è perchè venga paragonato a "La Dolce Vita" che in comune ha solo Roma.



Sono d'accordo. Lo hanno descritto come un La Dolce Vita 2.0, ma nonostante ci sia qualche richiamo mi sembrano 2 film molto diversi.



Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché in tutte le cose bisogna sempre creare due partiti opposti che si combattono, tifosi per e tifosi contro.
> Sensibilità, opinioni, idee, ma dobbiamo per forza essere orientati tutti da una parte sola?


Assolutamente no.
Anzi, ben venga che il film non sia piaciuto a tutti.
Alcuni commenti però denotano il fatto che alcune persone vogliano fare il bastion contrario un po' per partito preso. Non è un reato non aver apprezzato _La grande bellezza_, però sarebbe bello anche che si elencassero i motivi del non-apprezzamento


----------



## runner (5 Marzo 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché in tutte le cose bisogna sempre creare due partiti opposti che si combattono, tifosi per e tifosi contro.
> Sensibilità, opinioni, idee, ma dobbiamo per forza essere orientati tutti da una parte sola?



l' hai detto zio!!
anche io la penso esattamente come te, la cosa che oltretutto mi da davvero fastidio è che dopo che ci si è divisi invece che di confrontarsi si continua in maniera irrevocabile a fare gli avvocato difensori delle proprie idee....

comunque a me il film è piaciuto tantissimo e se riesco magari un giorno scrivo le mie impressioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

Scrivo qui quello che ho scritto anche altrove, mi è venuto proprio spontaneo dopo i pareri di ieri sera:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si era capito da subito che La Grande Bellezza non fosse un film per tutti, basta farsi un giro sulle proprie bacheche di Facebook per capire quanta superficialità e banalità s'impieghi per esprimere giudizi su quello che non ho paura di definire uno dei più grandi prodotti artistici degli ultimi vent'anni(almeno)del cinema italiano. L'aspetto più divertente della questione è che la banalità e la superficialità con la quale l'italiano medio giudica il film è la stessa che Paolo Sorrentino ha voluto rappresentare nella sua pellicola, ma procediamo con ordine.

Jep Gambardella è un giornalista di costume, affermatosi nella Roma bene, il quale sciorina la trama del film ben prima che la pellicola abbia un suo sviluppo dichiarando di aver desiderato la mondanità ma soprattutto di aver desiderato di essere il re dei mondani, colui che avesse il poter non solo di partecipare alle feste di Roma ma colui che avesse il potere di farle finire. Jep riesce nel suo intento, almeno parzialmente, perché in verità non sarà lui ad avere tutto quel potere sulla mondanità, non sarà lui a possederla ma sarà la mondanità a possedere lui.

Jep nella pellicola è già all'ultimo stadio della sua "tristezza esistenziale" essendosi reso conto che il mondo che ha tanto desiderato non era altro che un mondo fatto di banalità e superficialità, per l'appunto. Una totale vacuità permea tutta la pellicola, durante i festini ai quali partecipa l'improbabile combriccola di Jep formata da: Romano, drammaturgo teatrale privo di talento; Lorena, showgirl sul viale del tramonto; Viola, facoltosa borghese che impazzisce dietro alla malattia mentale del figlio; Ramona che spende tutto ciò che guadagna in maniera misteriosa e infine Dadina, la caporedattrice, figura materna per Jep, la quale è una dei pochi personaggi ad illudersi ancora della Grande Bellezza della sua vita.

Ecco cosa intende Sorrentino con "Grande Bellezza", intende indicare il senso di una vita ormai smarrito nel nulla più assoluto da parte dei mondani e da parte del re dei mondani. Jep oltre che giornalista è infatti anche uno scrittore, tuttavia scrive soltanto un romanzo, l'"Apparato umano", nel fiore della sua verve mondana pur nutrendo il desiderio di scrivere ancora, non trovando però l'ispirazione per farlo e lo confessa lui stesso il perché, perché il suo mondo è il nulla, è il niente, non c'è niente che possa comunicare, non c'è niente che la vita gli abbia dato perché potesse farlo.
Jep dirà ancora che Falubert aveva tentato di scrivere un romanzo sul nulla e se d'altronde non c'era riuscito Gustave come avrebbe potuto riuscirci lui? In realtà se Jep non riesce a scrivere un romanzo sul nulla, riesce Sorrentino a realizzarne una pellicola. Mondanità spicciola, festicciole di cattivo gusto, effimero divertimento, personaggi improbabili e al limite dell'inettitudine, ecco tutta la banalità e la superficialità che rappresenta il film traendo spunto dall'Italia dei nostri giorni.

Ecco la superficialità e la banalità con la quale si guarda e si giudica questo film, la stessa che Sorrentino avrebbe voluto denunciare. Ho letto che questo film non è piaciuto perché Sorrentino mette a nudo l'Italia, il suo popolo, mette a nudo le sue debolezze e questo agli spettatori non è piaciuto.
Magari gli spettatori si fossero sdegnati per questo, magari! Vorrebbe dire che questo film ha centrato il suo obiettivo ma in realtà ha fallito, non per proprie colpe, sia chiaro, ma per cause di forza maggiore, diciamo così.
D'altronde com'era il detto? Nessun profeta è ben accetto in patria.


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2014)

Veramente dura giudicare un film del genere. È a tratti geniale, a tratti pretenzioso, a tratti noioso, a tratti poetico, a tratti ci sono scene bellissime, a tratti scene imbarazzanti. Ecco se proprio dovessi scegliere un espressione per definirlo userei proprio "a tratti". Con Fellini a mio avviso non c'entra veramente nulla, è un film che punta più sul surrealismo, che pretende l'interpretazione della sua poetica da parte dello spettatore più che mostrargliela. 
La Grande Bellezza è il tipico film che o si ama o si odia.


----------



## juventino (5 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scrivo qui quello che ho scritto anche altrove, mi è venuto proprio spontaneo dopo i pareri di ieri sera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo su tutto. Aggiungo pure che a mio avviso non è affatto un caso che l'Italia torni a vincere l'Oscar proprio con questo film.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Marzo 2014)

I film di Ferreri, i film di Moretti, i film di Sorrentino... tre esempi diversi di registi che creano opere in cui succede poco, pochissimo, ma la magia sta nel racconto, nelle parole, nei simboli, nel modo in cui il mondo viene risignificato. Senza offesa per nessuno, ma oggi certi film chiedono spiccata comprensione artistica e critica per essere capiti e apprezzati.

Basta vedere il giudizio che molti hanno dato anche su Faust di Sokurov, film grandioso (Leone d'Oro a Venezia) che però pochi hanno la cultura necessaria per apprezzarlo.

C'è poco da fare: quando un prodotto artistico si sposta più dal consumo all'arte, il consumatore è naturale ne prenda le distanze.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2014)

I geni che dicono che questo film "pochi lo possono capire" hanno capito perchè quel tizio che fotografava è morto all'inizio cosi all'improvviso? E perchè quella tizia nuda andava a sbattere in fronte alla torre?


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scrivo qui quello che ho scritto anche altrove, mi è venuto proprio spontaneo dopo i pareri di ieri sera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni lettera.



juventino ha scritto:


> Veramente dura giudicare un film del genere. È a tratti geniale, a tratti pretenzioso, a tratti noioso, a tratti poetico, a tratti ci sono scene bellissime, a tratti scene imbarazzanti. Ecco se proprio dovessi scegliere un espressione per definirlo userei proprio "a tratti". Con Fellini a mio avviso non c'entra veramente nulla, è un film che punta più sul surrealismo, che pretende l'interpretazione della sua poetica da parte dello spettatore più che mostrargliela.
> La Grande Bellezza è il tipico film che o si ama o si odia.


Secondo me quello che hai descritto è proprio l'effetto che voleva creare Sorrentino. E' un film che spiazza, difficile anche da capire pienamente in tutte le sue sfaccettature ad una prima visione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Comunque è anche vero che sto ces.so di film è stato sponsorizzato dall' Oscar preso. Il 90% di quelli che lo definiscono geniale, se lo avessero visto in tempi non sospetti si sarebbero ammosciati i maroni al 50'.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

La cosa più insopportabile del film stesso è la spocchia/arroganza dei suoi fan, prova a criticarlo e ti cominciano a insultare con un "non l'hai capito", "non hai la cultura necessaria per valutarlo", "se ha vinto dei premi ci sarà un motivo no'"... Poi però quando vai nel dettaglio e cominci ad argomentare i millemila difetti del film (lentezza esasperante, personaggi macchiette non approfonditi, dialoghi tranne rari casi di basso livello, trashate a go go prese da un cinepanetone qualunque) poi allora stanno o stanno zitti o ti ripetono all'infinito gli insulti di prima.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Marzo 2014)

Inserisco qui la mia opinione che scrissi all'uscita del film



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Scrivere una recensione del film "La Grande Bellezza" non è semplice. Le sfaccettature che lo compongono sono veramente moltissime e tutte meriterebbero un'analisi più che approfondita vista la magnificenza.

Il film racconta la storia di Jep Gambardella (Toni Servillo), giornalista e scrittore di 65 anni trasferitosi a Roma in giovane età. Egli vive nella mondanità raccontando se stesso e la Roma che respira dall'interno attraverso un disagio, quello del "blocco dello scrittore" dove la voglia di poter cimentarsi nuovamente nella scrittura di un romanzo in seguito al discreto successo de "L'Apparato Umano", si scontra con la sua cinica e disincantata visione del mondo in cui vive.

La Grande Bellezza è la visione che Paolo Sorrentino ha dell'Italia, una visione Felliniana della Dolce Vita contemporanea, un affresco a 360 gradi dove tutto ciò che è insito nella nostra cultura viene mostrato attraverso immagini e metafore di rara bellezza. La regia è debordante, i movimenti di macchina e le inquadrature non sono mai fine a se stesse o banali, tutto ha un suo perché nella ricerca dell’immagine perfetta resa possibile anche da una fotografia di pregevole fattura. Intorno al mastodontico Toni Servillo, vero fulcro e centro di questa pellicola, ruotano vari personaggi tutti con un loro passato, una personalità e una visione propria della vita, delle speranze e delle disillusioni che in qualche modo contaminano l'atmosfera godereccia che tanto amano. Un carosello di personaggi che entrano ed escono come fossero delle entità, dei fantasmi. 
C'è Romano (Carlo Verdone) drammaturgo teatrale senza talento che decide di andarsene da Roma incolpandola di non averlo compreso.
Serena Grandi nel ruolo della showgirl inoltrata da tempo verso il viale del tramonto che continua a frequentare feste e a sottoporsi al massacro estetico del botulino (rappresentato qui come un rito simile alla comunione di Cristo) convinta di poter ancora piacere.
Il ragazzo schizofrenico che fa diventare schizofrenica la madre convinta della guarigione del figlio.
Ramona (Sabrina Ferilli) spogliarellista dall'età non più florida, che spende misteriosamente tutto ciò che guadagna. 
Dadina la direttrice del giornale dove lavora Jep, una nana che ricava tutto ciò che di buono offre la vita, un'amica ma anche una figura quasi materna per Jep. 
L’artista autodistruttiva che parla di vibrazioni senza conoscerne ne il significato ne il senso logico.

Un ruolo di particolare rilievo è dato al clero: l'alto prelato che disconosce il voto di povertà cedendo ai peccati della tavola e del viver bene invece che diffondere la parola di Gesù. I sermoni vengono sostituiti da consigli su come cucinare questa o quell’altra pietanza. 
Sorrentino crea una contrapposizione inserendo fra i personaggi una suora centenaria dedita alla vera essenza del vivere ecclesiastico che non prende parte ai frivoli discorsi. Immagine altrettanto forte è dedicata alla suora di clausura che rivolge uno sguardo languido all'uomo di colore. 

Jep però è diverso, in lui alberga l'eterna realtà, il distacco disincantato verso quel carrozzone fatto di supponenza, ricchezza ostentata e cocaina ma fatto soprattutto di "sparuti incostanti sprazzi di bellezza e poi lo squallore disgraziato e l'uomo miserabile"; è l'esatta contrapposizione di tutto questo circo, vive nella mondanità ma la critica aspramente "Non volevo essere semplicemente un mondano, volevo diventare il re dei mondani. Io non volevo solo partecipare alla feste, io volevo avere il potere di farle fallire", si frappone fra tutti questi personaggi e la realtà, frequenta i salotti ma fa tornare tutti con i piedi per terra attraverso un'analisi reale e spietata delle loro vite, mette in crisi l'artista chiedendo insistentemente il significato della parola "vibrazioni" senza averne risposta, chiede risposte sul mistero della fede ad un prelato che cerca sempre di cambiare il discorso. Jep potremo considerarlo una sorta di Virgilio che mostra la Nostra Italia nel bene e nel male perché è questo ciò che siamo.

Vive la Sua Grande Bellezza nel passato, nel ricordo tacito ma intriso di emozioni della sua prima volta, dove le parole non servono, dove lo sguardo intenso e incantato pervade i suoi occhi e raccontano da soli più di ogni parola. Tutto si svuota, ogni parola si fa inutile e lascia lo spazio ad un volo di fenicotteri. Il resto sono blablabla vuoti e senza un domani dove "i trenini delle feste romane sono i più belli. Sono belli perché non vanno da nessuna parte" con la consapevolezza che forse si, la vita è solo un enorme trucco da illusionista.

voto: 9


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è anche vero che sto ces.so di film è stato sponsorizzato dall' Oscar preso. Il 90% di quelli che lo definiscono geniale, se lo avessero visto in tempi non sospetti si sarebbero ammosciati i maroni al 50'.



Vatti a leggere le recensioni di questo film appena uscito, quando ancora non se lo filava di striscio di nessuno, e vedrai decine e decine di giudizi negativi...poi però ha cominciato a vincere premi vari (grazie a "spinte" dall'alto) e sono arrivati "chinotti" a non finire di qua e di là. L'Italia è veramente il paese dei voltagabbana.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è anche vero che sto ces.so di film è stato sponsorizzato dall' Oscar preso. Il 90% di quelli che lo definiscono geniale, se lo avessero visto in tempi non sospetti si sarebbero ammosciati i maroni al 50'.


Per quanto mi riguarda è proprio l'esatto opposto.
Non avendo purtroppo avuto il modo di vederlo al cinema, l'ho visto ieri sera per la prima volta. Volevo proprio vedere se fosse così tanto bello da meritare l'Oscar. Se fosse stato anche solamente un film normalmente bello probabilmente sarei rimasto deluso.
Nel bene o nel male, dopo tantissimi anni un film di questo genere sta facendo discutere e dividere gli italiani. Sorrentino ha vinto più di un Oscar da questo punto di vista.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La cosa più insopportabile del film stesso è la spocchia/arroganza dei suoi fan, prova a criticarlo e ti cominciano a insultare con un "non l'hai capito", "non hai la cultura necessaria per valutarlo", "se ha vinto dei premi ci sarà un motivo no'"... Poi però quando vai nel dettaglio e cominci ad argomentare i millemila difetti del film (lentezza esasperante, personaggi macchiette non approfonditi, dialoghi tranne rari casi di basso livello, trashate a go go prese da un cinepanetone qualunque) poi allora stanno o stanno zitti o ti ripetono all'infinito gli insulti di prima.



Il cinema è quanto di più opinabile ci sia. Io non sono mai per i giudizi assoluti.

A me comunque è piaciuto. Come è piaciuto tanto Mulholland Drive (amato da tanti, ma odiato da altrettanti).


----------



## prebozzio (5 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La cosa più insopportabile del film stesso è la spocchia/arroganza dei suoi fan, prova a criticarlo e ti cominciano a insultare con un "non l'hai capito", "non hai la cultura necessaria per valutarlo", "se ha vinto dei premi ci sarà un motivo no'"... Poi però quando vai nel dettaglio e cominci ad argomentare i millemila difetti del film (lentezza esasperante, personaggi macchiette non approfonditi, dialoghi tranne rari casi di basso livello, trashate a go go prese da un cinepanetone qualunque) poi allora stanno o stanno zitti o ti ripetono all'infinito gli insulti di prima.


Il punto sta proprio qui: non ti viene in mente che quelli che hai elencato come "millemila difetti" (che poi ci siano o meno, non fa differenza qui) possano essere scelte narrative? Un film racconta una storia, e una storia ci sono tanti modi per raccontarla. 
Un personaggio macchietta, per esempio, può avere tantissimi significati. Fermarsi a "è un errore dell'autore" è veramente primitivo. Come chi nel Trecento criticava Dante per il linguaggio a volte basso nell'Inferno: sono passati settecento anni, qualche passo avanti sarebbe auspicabile l'avessimo fatto.

Il cinema paga lo stesso carissimo prezzo della musica, quello cioè di arti che oggi sono di massa. E lo dice uno che di cinema non capisce niente (anzi, a dirla tutta neanche mi piace più di tanto).


----------



## Morghot (5 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La cosa più insopportabile del film stesso è la spocchia/arroganza dei suoi fan, prova a criticarlo e ti cominciano a insultare con un "non l'hai capito", "non hai la cultura necessaria per valutarlo", "se ha vinto dei premi ci sarà un motivo no'"... Poi però quando vai nel dettaglio e cominci ad argomentare i millemila difetti del film (lentezza esasperante, personaggi macchiette non approfonditi, dialoghi tranne rari casi di basso livello, trashate a go go prese da un cinepanetone qualunque) poi allora stanno o stanno zitti o ti ripetono all'infinito gli insulti di prima.


Io la spocchia in questo topic la vedo soltanto nei post come il tuo e in generale sempre da parte di chi non ha apprezzato il film, insulti a gogo mer*a di qui schifo di la, ecc ecc. Non vi è piaciuto? Va bene non c'è bisogno di coprirlo di m*rda in continuazione, l'abbiamo capito che v'ha fatto defecare, non dovete convincerci lol.

E manco l'ho visto io ribadisco, appena lo guardo se mi farà schifo lo dico e bona lì, ma non è che se io dico che fa schifo fa schifo in assoluto, fa schifo a me, punto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Marzo 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io la spocchia in questo topic la vedo soltanto nei post come il tuo e in generale sempre da parte di chi non ha apprezzato il film, insulti a gogo mer*a di qui schifo di la, ecc ecc. Non vi è piaciuto? Va bene non c'è bisogno di coprirlo di m*rda in continuazione, l'abbiamo capito che v'ha fatto defecare, non dovete convincerci lol.
> 
> E manco l'ho visto io ribadisco, appena lo guardo se mi farà schifo lo dico e bona lì, ma non è che se io dico che fa schifo fa schifo in assoluto, fa schifo a me, punto.


Concordo. Che La Grande Bellezza fosse piaciuto a pochi qui dentro, non me ne frega niente, sono gusti ed è giustissimo rispettarli, così come non frega a Sorrentino che ha vinto l'oscar. Però leggendo certi post mi pare che al posto di criticare il film, state rosicando per il regista. Cavolo vi frega se ha parlato l'inglese con accento non impeccabile o che abbia dichiarato che la sua fonte d'ispirazione Maradona (che come persona è quello che è, ma come calciatore ha fatto la storia). Roman Polanski è un grande regista ma è stato anche un pedofilo, ma se si parlasse qui di un suo film, vorrei vedere se i commenti sono "pedofilo di emme", "maniaco" ecc.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me comunque è piaciuto.



Ma infatti, massimo rispetto per chi la pensa diversamente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

Il problema non è che possa non essere piaciuto, coloro ai quali è piaciuto non obbligano nessuno, però permettetemi di dire che commenti come "è una palla", "è un aborto" oppure "fa pena" siano dei commenti da italiano medio e di una pochezza disarmante. 
Volete criticarlo negativamente? Prego, nessuno ve lo vieta ma pur sempre argomentando.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io la spocchia in questo topic la vedo soltanto nei post .



Ma per favore dimmi dove ho scritto che chi apprezza il film non capisce niente....dai DIMMELO. Ti devo invece quotare la gente del forum o su facebook che hai scritto se non vi piace è perché non siete culturalmente preparati e altre cavolate simili? Ci vorrei già mezzora per questo topic, una giornata per i contatti su facebook e una vita per riportare tutti gli insulti online...I gusti vanno rispettati, così come gli utenti.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> , state rosicando per il regista. .



Vabbè dai mi fermo qua, adesso le ho sentite tutte.


----------



## Albijol (5 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema non è che possa non essere piaciuto, coloro ai quali è piaciuto non obbligano nessuno, però permettetemi di dire che commenti come "è una palla", "è un aborto" oppure "fa pena" siano dei commenti da italiano medio e di una pochezza disarmante.



Invece dare dell'ignorante o dello stupido a chi non l'ha apprezzato sono dei commenti di elevata letteratura


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Dai... tornate on topic.

Parliamo del film senza frecciate.


----------



## Canonista (5 Marzo 2014)

No però davvero, mi era passata di mente 'sta scena ricordata da [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] ...la donna nuda e velata che va a sbattere, sanguina e si becca gli applausi, cosa ha rappresentato per voi? Avete applaudito o avete storto le sopracciglia e arricciato il naso?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Invece dare dell'ignorante o dello stupido a chi non l'ha apprezzato sono dei commenti di elevata letteratura


Se il tuo commento è "ke palle" o "fa skifo" allora sì, sono commenti da ignorante.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Ho ripensato al film, valutandolo più attentamente nei vai aspetti che lo contraddistinguono. A me convince sempre poco, aldilà che captare le figure dello scrittore che vive una sorte di illusione, non avendo mai "agguantato" la vera bellezza oppure quella del drammaturgo fallito che abbandona Roma per tornare dai genitori o anche quella della showgirl che si devasta dopo una successo effimero, non è che necessitano di chissà cosa (forse una pelino di attenzione, che oggettivamente non ho avuto ieri....). Forse apprezzerò l'opera in futuro, ma ora mi lascia perplesso, sarà anche per la pochezza degli interpreti, escluso Toni Servillo, che apprezzo in qualsiasi veste.


----------



## Morghot (5 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma per favore dimmi dove ho scritto che chi apprezza il film non capisce niente....dai DIMMELO. Ti devo invece quotare la gente del forum o su facebook che hai scritto se non vi piace è perché non siete culturalmente preparati e altre cavolate simili? Ci vorrei già mezzora per questo topic, una giornata per i contatti su facebook e una vita per riportare tutti gli insulti online...I gusti vanno rispettati, così come gli utenti.


E te dimmi dove io ho detto che te hai scritto che chi apprezza il film non capisce niente...  .

Semplicemente io qui dentro non ho visto commenti da "so tutto io" (poi altrove ti quoto, c'è il delirio sia da una parte che dall'altra), invece ho visto post come il tuo di prima che onestamente risultano irritanti per non parlare degli insulti a casissimo al discorso di sorrentino.

Cioè per dirti, dici "i millemila difetti del film" e gli elenchi come fossero verità assolute, questo risulta spocchioso per me....ma son sicuro ora avendo letto i tuoi successivi post che non intendevi spacciarle per tali, come ben dici i gusti son gusti e rispetto per tutte le opinioni, spero di aver chiarito cosa intendevo.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ho ripensato al film, valutandolo più attentamente nei vai aspetti che lo contraddistinguono. A me convince sempre poco, aldilà che captare le figure dello scrittore che vive una sorte di illusione, non avendo mai "agguantato" la vera bellezza oppure quella del drammaturgo fallito che abbandona Roma per tornare dai genitori o anche quella della showgirl che si devasta dopo una successo effimero, non è che necessitano di chissà cosa (forse una pelino di attenzione, che oggettivamente non ho avuto ieri....). Forse apprezzerò l'opera in futuro, ma ora mi lascia perplesso, sarà anche per la pochezza degli interpreti, escluso Toni Servillo, che apprezzo in qualsiasi veste.



E' chiaramente uno spaccato dell'italetta, terra sempre più decadente. Rappresentata perfettamente da tutti gli interpreti, a cominciare dal protagonista.

Tutti gli interpreti sono vecchi, crepuscolari. Nonostante la mondanità sia associata quasi sempre ad un'età abbastanza giovanile. Ed anche questo dovrebbe far riflettere. Rappresenta, perfettamente, l'Italia di oggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' chiaramente uno spaccato dell'italetta, terra sempre più decadente. Rappresentata perfettamente da tutti gli interpreti, a cominciare dal protagonista.
> 
> Tutti gli interpreti sono vecchi, crepuscolari. Nonostante la mondanità sia associata quasi sempre ad un'età abbastanza giovanile. Ed anche questo dovrebbe far riflettere. Rappresenta, perfettamente, l'Italia di oggi.



L'Italia non è questa, non voglio crederci, nel modo più assoluto. Forse ha rappresentato una spaccato del contesto odierno, ma non tutto. NOI siamo altro.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Nono, Andrea, l'Italia OGGI è proprio quella lì.

E la direttrice nana, secondo me, è un'altra provocazione del regista. Riuscita. Rappresenta, secondo me, il nanismo (la pochezza) di quella che è l'informazione nostrana. I nostri media.

E Gambardella è il rappresentate principe di questa decadenza. Da grandissimo scrittore a "giornalista" spedito a seguire le cronache e le vicende mondane.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Con la direttrice nana credo abbia voluto dire anche dell'altro, un qualcosa più di concreto.... (il nano, padre-padrone di mediaset........). Mi dispiace, ma sono sempre in disaccordo su cosa sia oggi il nostro Paese. Non è tutta melma.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Spiegatemi queste due scene: perchè quel tizio che fotografava è morto all'inizio cosi all'improvviso? E perchè quella tizia nuda andava a sbattere in fronte alla torre?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi queste due scene: perchè quel tizio che fotografava è morto all'inizio cosi all'improvviso? E perchè quella tizia nuda andava a sbattere in fronte alla torre?



Ma ora ti sei fissato con queste scene??? Dacce tregua!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma ora ti sei fissato con queste scene??? Dacce tregua!



ahahahahahaha e nessuno me le ha spiegate!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace, ma sono sempre in disaccordo su cosa sia oggi il nostro Paese. Non è tutta melma.


Non è tutta melma, assolutamente ma il popolino è proprio come quello del film.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2014)

Boh, forse la scena iniziale può rappresentare lo stacco tra la Roma imperiale (dall'alto) e la Roma dei bassifondi, del trash. Quella delle balere e delle discoteche --) la morte.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi queste due scene:* perchè quel tizio che fotografava è morto all'inizio cosi all'improvviso?* E perchè quella tizia nuda andava a sbattere in fronte alla torre?


A quale tizio ti riferisci?


----------



## Aragorn (6 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> A quale tizio ti riferisci?



Fa riferimento a quel turista giapponese a cui credo/presumo sia venuto un infarto. E sinceramente anch'io non ho molto ben capito il senso di questa scena


----------



## admin (6 Marzo 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, forse la scena iniziale può rappresentare lo stacco tra la Roma imperiale (dall'alto) e la Roma dei bassifondi, del trash. Quella delle balere e delle discoteche --) la morte.



Quoto quella che, secondo me, è la spiegazione riguardo la scena iniziale.

Ovviamente, è il preludio a quello che è il seguito della pellicola: la pulsione di "vita" e di morte: Eros e Thanatos.

Sempre secondo il mio parere e l'interpretazione che ho dato al film, ovviamente.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Marzo 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi queste due scene: perchè quel tizio che fotografava è morto all'inizio cosi all'improvviso? E perchè quella tizia nuda andava a sbattere in fronte alla torre?



Il Turista morto rappresenta la bellezza imperiale di Roma, dà i brividi e pretende venerazione, e come fosse una sorta di Sindrome di Stendhal, ti cattura e ti uccide («ROMA O MORTE» è la frase incisa sul marmo).

L'artista che sbatte in fronte alla torre non è altro che la dimostrazione delle perfomance d'artista che esistono da 50 anni e la cui maggior esponente è Marina Abramovic. È una denuncia al voler fare arte senza sapere esattamente cosa si sta facendo, credendo che per essere una vera artista, basti fare gesti eclatanti. Tanto che Jep poi la incalza chiedendo che signifcano le vibrazioni che lei dice di sentire ma che non sa spiegare perchè scimmiotta la vera arte spacciandola per autentica.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Marzo 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fa riferimento a quel turista giapponese a cui credo/presumo sia venuto un infarto. E sinceramente anch'io non ho molto ben capito il senso di questa scena


Ah ho capito  .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Marzo 2014)

Ringrazio [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] per la spiegazione. E' un film da rivedere a mente rilassata, quando non si hanno troppi grilli per la testa e si ha quindi voglia di impegnarsi a capirlo


----------



## runner (6 Marzo 2014)

[MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e anche gli altri che hanno apprezzato il film vorrei chiedervi un confronto su un' idea che mi sono fatto sul finale....

ascoltando le parole del monologo di chiusura del film e guardano bene le luci e l' espressione di Servillo mi è quasi sembrato che volesse dire "nonostante abbiate vissuto una vita poco risoluta e di inutilità sociale per il prossimo, il più bel romanzo che si possa scrivere è quello di vivere la propria vita per come la si può vivere" 

mi spiego meglio, è come se alla fine di un viaggio durato una vita il protagonista che stava cercando risposte le ha trovate dentro di se e non grazie agli altri, alla fine il secondo romanzo non lo ha mai scritto perchè ha preferito vivere come ha fatto....

vi pare pure a voi?
la mia non è un' interpretazione, ma una sensazione


----------



## rossovero (6 Marzo 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Veramente dura giudicare un film del genere. È a tratti geniale, a tratti pretenzioso, a tratti noioso, a tratti poetico, a tratti ci sono scene bellissime, a tratti scene imbarazzanti. Ecco se proprio dovessi scegliere un espressione per definirlo userei proprio "a tratti".* Con Fellini a mio avviso non c'entra veramente nulla, è un film che punta più sul surrealismo, che pretende l'interpretazione della sua poetica da parte dello spettatore più che mostrargliela.
> La Grande Bellezza è il tipico film che o si ama o si odia.



Hai espresso lo stesso mio pensiero. Dovrei anche rivedermelo una seconda volta per giudicare bene, poichè le pubblicità non hanno aiutato.


----------



## rossovero (6 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è tutta melma, assolutamente ma il popolino è proprio come quello del film.



Io direi che il popolino non è come quello del film, ma fa di tutto per esserlo, lo prende a modello. E questo è... ebbene sì, agghiacciante.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e anche gli altri che hanno apprezzato il film vorrei chiedervi un confronto su un' idea che mi sono fatto sul finale....
> 
> ascoltando le parole del monologo di chiusura del film e guardano bene le luci e l' espressione di Servillo mi è quasi sembrato che volesse dire "nonostante abbiate vissuto una vita poco risoluta e di inutilità sociale per il prossimo, il più bel romanzo che si possa scrivere è quello di vivere la propria vita per come la si può vivere"
> 
> ...



Ti rispondo con quello che scrissi qualche pagina indietro



> Vive la Sua Grande Bellezza nel passato, nel ricordo tacito ma intriso di emozioni della sua prima volta, dove le parole non servono, dove lo sguardo intenso e incantato pervade i suoi occhi e raccontano da soli più di ogni parola. Tutto si svuota, ogni parola si fa inutile e lascia lo spazio ad un volo di fenicotteri. Il resto sono blablabla vuoti e senza un domani dove "i trenini delle feste romane sono i più belli. Sono belli perché non vanno da nessuna parte" con la consapevolezza che forse si, la vita è solo un enorme trucco da illusionista.


----------



## runner (6 Marzo 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo con quello che scrissi qualche pagina indietro



quindi anche tu condividi questa mia sensazione?

(ripeto che è una sensazione, non voglio fare il fenomeno di turno)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e anche gli altri che hanno apprezzato il film vorrei chiedervi un confronto su un' idea che mi sono fatto sul finale....
> 
> ascoltando le parole del monologo di chiusura del film e guardano bene le luci e l' espressione di Servillo mi è quasi sembrato che volesse dire "nonostante abbiate vissuto una vita poco risoluta e di inutilità sociale per il prossimo, il più bel romanzo che si possa scrivere è quello di vivere la propria vita per come la si può vivere"
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo, la Grande Bellezza, Jep, credeva di averla trovata nella mondanità, alla fine si rende conto che la Grande Bellezza in un certo senso è da ricercare dentro se stessi, la Grande Bellezza è la meraviglia per qualcosa di genuino, spontaneo come l'impianto di un semaforo per il quale una folla di persone si precipita a guardare(ovviamente mi riferisco alla scena tagliata dal film), la Grande Bellezza è un po' quello sguardo ingenuo del fanciullo che scopre il mondo. La Bellezza è ciò che fa sgorgare sincerità e purezza dal cuore e dipende da ognuno di noi, ad esempio penso alla risposta di Jep alla domanda su cosa conti davvero nella vita, dove Jep risponde "l'odore delle case dei vecchi" mentre i compagni rispondono "la fessa", quindi la Bellezza non è nulla di preconfezionato come il mondo del quale decide di far parte ma sta nelle "piccole cose" che non è mai riuscito ad apprezzare.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] e anche gli altri che hanno apprezzato il film vorrei chiedervi un confronto su un' idea che mi sono fatto sul finale....
> 
> ascoltando le parole del monologo di chiusura del film e guardano bene le luci e l' espressione di Servillo mi è quasi sembrato che volesse dire "nonostante abbiate vissuto una vita poco risoluta e di inutilità sociale per il prossimo, il più bel romanzo che si possa scrivere è quello di vivere la propria vita per come la si può vivere"
> 
> ...


A me il monologo finale è sembrato una sorta di riassunto del film. Un continuo contrasto tra l'utopia della bellezza e lo squallore di un'epoca decaduta. E' un film "cubista", sembra un quadro di Picasso per certi versi. La scena della bambina che versa i colori sulla tela può essere vista come una sorta di dichiarazione di poetica, Sorrentino è come se avesse voluto spiegare le sue intenzioni con quella scena: la bambina è in realtà Sorrentino, i colori sono le scene surreali del film, la tela può lo schermo del cinema e, quindi, lo spettatore.
Per come ho capito io il film, "La grande bellezza" va ricercata nell'Io, ma non tutti gli uomini riescono a trovarla, distratti dal chiacchiericcio e dalla mondanità. La vera bellezza va ricercata nelle piccole cose e non nel voler apparire in tutti i costi.
Da alcuni critici è stato considero un film che spu****a l'Italia, ma per come ho colto il messaggio secondo me Roma e la medio-alta borghesia sono solamente un pretesto per parlare dell'umanità in generale. Poi, chiaro, le critiche al clero, ai radical chic, al "popolino" italico non sono proprio così velate


----------



## vota DC (6 Marzo 2014)

La bambina è una schiava sfruttata dai genitori e destinata a diventare un mostro. Rappresenta Michael Jackson.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Forse apprezzerò l'opera in futuro, ma ora mi lascia perplesso, sarà anche per la pochezza degli interpreti, escluso Toni Servillo, che apprezzo in qualsiasi veste.



Gli interpreti erano all'altezza secondo me, anzi hanno fatto meglio di quello che ci si aspettava. C'è la Ferilli che per la prima volta riesce a fare un'interpretazione decente. Verdone che riesce a rappresentare un personaggio diverso dai suoi bulletti arroganti. Alla fine il punto debole del film è proprio l'uomo dietro la cinepresa con inquadrature ridicole e la scelta di non tagliare nessuna scena inutile.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La bambina è una schiava sfruttata dai genitori e destinata a diventare un mostro. Rappresenta Michael Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> Gli interpreti erano all'altezza secondo me, anzi hanno fatto meglio di quello che ci si aspettava. C'è la Ferilli che per la prima volta riesce a fare un'interpretazione decente. Verdone che riesce a rappresentare un personaggio diverso dai suoi bulletti arroganti. Alla fine il punto debole del film è proprio l'uomo dietro la cinepresa con inquadrature ridicole e la scelta di non tagliare nessuna scena inutile.



Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo con [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]. Servillo bravo ma mi è piaciuto più in altri film, Verdone non mi è piaciuto. La Ferilli si salva, gli altri mediocri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2014)

E' un film eccezionale, che secondo me non tutti sono in grado di capire a primo impatto. l'intero film dall'inizio alla fine è la rappresentazione artistica di se stesso, ed è proprio questo a renderlo quasi unico a mio avviso. Consiglio alle persone che gli hanno dato un giudizio negativo di riguardarselo con calma e di ragionare su ciò che vedono, perché non è un prodotto che va ad imboccare il suo significato.


----------



## John Dunbar (19 Marzo 2014)

l'ho trovato anch'io eccezionale.
Racchiude un insieme di significati uno nell'altro, qualcuno più oggettivo, qualcun altro più intimo e soggettivamente interpretabile.
Decadenza, disagio esistenziale, analisi critica della moderna società attuale, filosofia, psicologia sottile profonda. C'è tutto il repertorio di Sorrentino.
A tratti l'ho trovato anche divertente, vedi il monologo dell'immenso Servillo quando demolisce la tizia
Film sicuramente pesante, ma a mio avviso di grande spessore


----------



## John Dunbar (19 Marzo 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Film bellissimo, quasi poetico.
> Ero partito con molti pregiudizi, ma lo considero quasi un capolavoro (dico quasi perché secondo me la parte iniziale sarebbe dovuta durare un po' meno).
> Ho apprezzato tantissimo la scena della demolizione della radical chic che predica il marxismo, ma soprattutto il monologo finale è fantastico:
> 
> ...



il pezzo finale l'ho trovato semplicemente fantastico.
Il contrasto tra cardinale e suora e l'allegoria dei fenicotteri sono pura poesia.
La suora è la vera bellezza che si nasconde sotto il chiacchiericcio, fede vera (non necessariamente religiosa ma fede in qualcosa), interiorità, passione, sacrificio, verità.
Il cardinale invece menzogna, opulenza, ostentazione, fumo negli occhi, falso predicare finte verità.
Lei non parla, non si fa intervistare anche se tutti lo vorrebbero, non ha nulla da raccontare, sono gli altri che provano a raccontare di lei, il più delle volte fraintendendo.
Lui tenta in ogni ogni modo di attirare l’attenzione e prendere parola, di dispensare verità, ma le sue chiacchiere si perdono nel nulla cui appartengono. Lei mangia solo radici, perché le radici “sono importanti”, per rimanere in contatto con sé stessi e poter cosi riuscire a contemplare in silenzio (“schhh”) quei fugaci sprazzi di bellezza chè “tra poco migrano a ovest, ma ora si riposano”, di cui sa ogni cosa, addirittura “nomi e cognomi di battesimo”, ma che sono qualcosa che “non si racconta, si vive”.
E poi c’è Jep, sintesi tra i due, in continuo contrasto come tutti tra quegli “sparuti e incostanti sprazzi di bellezza, e poi lo squallore, e l’uomo miserabile…”.


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

qualcuno sa dirmi il nome dell' attrice del monologo finale del film?
il primo amore di Gep?

nel cast non la trovo?


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa dirmi il nome dell' attrice del monologo finale del film?
> il primo amore di Gep?
> 
> nel cast non la trovo?



Annaluisa Capasa


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Annaluisa Capasa



Thanks!!


----------

